# John Deere 165 Hydro, starting issues



## Dericklehman (Aug 27, 2014)

I recently purchased a used JD 165 Hydro, and it runs and cuts fine, but the last owner would always jump it to get it started. i thought maybe it was something in the charging system and that the battery wasn't being charged. but last night i charged the battery on a low amperage for a few hours and it still wouldn't start on its own. 

Heres where it gets a little different. When I turn the key (foot on break and sitting in seat) I can hear a little "click" for lack of a better word. but its not from the starter area. So i turns the flywheel maybe a 1/4 turn and it fires right up. and it will start with no issue, each time i "adjust" the flywheel. Why will it start when on a charger?

What could be causing this? Would it be something that I could clean or adjust? The previoious owner wasn't mechanical and just decided it wasn't worth messing with and jumped it every time. I'd like to figure it out and not have to worry about not being able to start it in the back 40 (so to speak) 

Thanks for any tips or insight.

Derick


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Have the battery tested,at a local Autozone . Chances are it's dead .


----------



## Dericklehman (Aug 27, 2014)

No, battery is fine


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

OK. Then check the main fuse, the wire from the switch,to the solenoid,and all the cables,as well as the switch.
If all check out,start checking the safety switches.


----------



## Dericklehman (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks, I'll try to work through that tomorrow. Even though I was sure the battery was in good shape, I took it to NAPA today when I bought a new mower belt. It did check out as "good"

Any idea why it would not start on its own, but will start with the charger hooked up? I have the charger turned way down too, but for some reason it starts right up and mows fine, until you turn it off.... Then its "dead" again


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

If the battery charger is connected to the BATTERY,when it does this,it tells me there is a bad circuit,or ground,somewhere,and the extra "kick" from the charger,gets it through.


----------

